# What are you wearing today? just a fun thread.



## LadyEmeraude (Sep 30, 2022)

*Your clothes, your shoes, accessories etc. *


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Sep 30, 2022)

Today I have on jeans, a green sweater, small gold earring hoops and walking shoes.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 30, 2022)

black trousers, white t-shirt, old flannel shirt, shorts, houseshoes.....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> *Your clothes, your shoes, accessories etc. *


that's right.. clothes , shoes and accessories..


----------



## Pepper (Sep 30, 2022)

Tan Pants that are too big for me and I keep on pulling them up; a navy t-shirt; my grey old sneakers with holes in them (so I wear grey socks so it doesn't show) because they are comfortable.


----------



## Purwell (Sep 30, 2022)

Just a pair of pale pink Chinese silk boxers!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Baby blue jumper with a white star on the front... White jogging bottoms ( track suit bottoms)... fuchsia Trainers... no jewellery today because I haven't been out ,   but I do have 3 good buttons on the cuffs of my jumper ..hair is up with a fuchsia Band


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2022)

A tee-shirt dress and slippers .. staying in today, doing housework and waiting for deliveries.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 30, 2022)

Yoga pants,short sleeve T and sneakers,a light jacket if I go out.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 30, 2022)

Loose jeans,, sweat shirt with bleach spill marks on it,, Merrill jungle mocs & socks.


----------



## jujube (Sep 30, 2022)

Old sneakers, old jeans, old shirt. I'm working out in the front yard today, bagging up yard debris from Ian.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 30, 2022)

Socks, no shoes, shorts, BVDs and my lighthouse tee.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 30, 2022)

Beige cargo pants, tan t-shirt with a bunch of critters on it, moccasin slippers and a western belt.

Many of my t-shirts are souvenirs, this one I bought in Vancouver BC.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 30, 2022)

Zip hoodie and leggings.  Don't like jewelry.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 30, 2022)

Same as always (adjusted for weather). 

Exercise outfit (sport top and leggings), all day every day. 

When I leave the house, I put other things over that: a T-shirt, overshirt, and skirt. Earrings and baseball cap.

Everything is black, except the earrings.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 30, 2022)

What are you wearing today this spring summer and fall?​



LadyEmeraude said:


> Your clothes, your shoes, accessories etc.


Cargo shorts
Low cut hiking boots




wut?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2022)

Sweatshirt and gym shorts, very fashionable.  Best picture I could get quickly.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 30, 2022)

Wearing my usual attire, house dress, and my house sandals……was still wearing my at home sundresses up until last week, had to retire those, got too cold.
Just a light weight house dress…..as it gets colder…..I will upgrade to warmer fabric ones.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Sweatshirt and gym shorts, very fashionableView attachment 242232.  Best picture I could get quickly.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Wearing my usual attire, house dress, and my house saddles……was still wearing my at home sundresses up until last week, had to retire those, got too cold.
> Just a light weight house dress…..as it gets colder…..I will upgrade to warmer fabric ones.


saddles ??


----------



## Trish (Sep 30, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> What are you wearing today this spring summer and fall?​
> 
> 
> Cargo shorts
> ...


Hey @Gary O' - you lost your belly button


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 30, 2022)

Turquoise scrubs


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


You caught me!  My feet were cold and white socks the solution...


----------



## Wren (Sep 30, 2022)

Enjoying an Indian summer !


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2022)

Sweatpants/t-shirt


----------



## Bella (Sep 30, 2022)

Leggings, a light sweater, and loafers.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 30, 2022)

Double breasted maroon, striped blazer, cream spearpoint collared shirt, red floral tie, grey flannel trousers, fedora hat and maroon and cream spectator shoes, with maroon and grey Argyle socks.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Why? I wear sandals because shoes hurt my feet. And I wear socks for the same reasons others do: to absorb sweat, and to protect my skin from friction.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You caught me!  My feet were cold and white socks the solution...


I always wear socks under my sliders unless my feet feel hot.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 30, 2022)

Sleep wear ...and no pictures.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Double breasted maroon, striped blazer, cream spearpoint collared shirt, red floral tie, grey flannel trousers, fedora hat and maroon and cream spectator shoes, with maroon and grey Argyle socks.


it's not gentlemanly to wear a hat indoors...


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 30, 2022)

Jeans, black t-shirt.  Wore surf shoes when I went to the store, took them off when I came back to apartment.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 30, 2022)

Jeans, long sleeved yellow tee shirt, white socks and tan boat shoes.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2022)

Indian/Pakistani two piece suit with baggy drawstring pants and long embroidered tunic. Amber colour with mirrors and peacocks. Elegant, super comfortable. I buy many such outfits in Value Village second hand stores.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Jeans and a T-shirt


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2022)

Inside,  shorts and sloppy big  t-shirt,   and always barefoot
Outside,   ( I have a 3 times a day dog walking routine) and for that,  capris and sandals and sunglasses.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> it's not gentlemanly to wear a hat indoors...


That's true, not only do I take my hat off when entering a building, I still tip my hat as a complimentary gesture towards the ladies.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 30, 2022)

I just got out of bed, 4:30pm, have trouble sleeping at night.  I am still in my oversized olive green sleep shirt.  More than likely I will shower later and put on a fresh one.  I have no plans to go out today.  I just keep a robe handy in case someone comes to the door.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 30, 2022)

Today I am wearing gray cotton everyday shorts, thick gray cotton t-shirt, charcoal gray tennis shoes, white calf high white socks, off green Boonie or sun hat.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> saddles ??


Yes, Holly, I spelt saddles instead of sandals
Do some of your own spelling checks…..I’ve seen some in yours…..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Yes, Holly, I spelt saddles instead of sandals
> Do some of your own spelling checks…..I’ve seen some in yours…..


oh for goodness sake.. MickaC it was a joke... yes my keyboard misses letters..I know this... reign your bad humour in..


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 30, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Turquoise scrubs


WHY aren't scrubs ever made of a knit/stretchy fabric?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Yes, Holly, I spelt saddles instead of sandals
> Do some of your own spelling checks…..I’ve seen some in yours…..


Micka, I see no evidence of anything negative  in your post, merely Canadian humour,  (not always understood by others.)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 30, 2022)

wcwbf said:


> WHY aren't scrubs ever made of a knit/stretchy fabric?


Mine are… very lightweight and comfortable


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 30, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Mine are… very lightweight and comfortable


no doubt... if they were made out of t-shirt knit... maybe a little heavier... would be perfection in my book.  past few days have put me in my cool weather "wardrobe"... light-weight sweatpants and well-worn/broken-in big denim shirt... could be over a t-shirt.


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 30, 2022)

Blue sweatpants, blue t-shirt, pink bathrobe, slipper socks. I be stylin'.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 30, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Yes, Holly, I spelt saddles instead of sandals
> Do some of your own spelling checks…..I’ve seen some in yours…..


Micka, I read your post as sandals, not saddles.  I am lost here.





Saddles to me are:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Micka, I read your post as sandals, not saddles.  I am lost here.


because she edited it afterwards..


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 30, 2022)

I thought she meant saddle shoes too!


----------



## Oldntired (Sep 30, 2022)

T-shirt, sweat pants, socks.


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 30, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Today I am wearing gray cotton everyday shorts, thick gray cotton t-shirt, charcoal gray tennis shoes, white calf high white socks, off green Boonie or sun hat.


you forced me to learn something new today.  now i know what a "boonie" is.  thanks!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 30, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Yes I did edit it after……but I waited till Holly got her dig in.


Well, I still would have thought you meant saddle shoes.  Nothing unusual about wearing them.


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 30, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Micka, I read your post as sandals, not saddles.  I am lost here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my first thought, too.  strange picture in my head.


----------



## Raddragn (Sep 30, 2022)

The usual - Tee Shirt and slacks plus soft slippers and socks. Only change to Sketchers when I go outside to take Lily for a walk - it's in the mid70's here. We're still having 80 degree days here.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 1, 2022)

This morning my blue baggy trousers, with a turned up cuff, are topped off with a blue and white floral Hawaiian shirt, both of which my wife made for me. Colin Johnson made my blue and white correspondent shoes, my hat is a Biltmore and the two tone socks I buy from Rocket Originals.


----------



## Wren (Oct 1, 2022)

Lunch out today so white linen trousers, cream, black and white patterned top, white sandals, straw bag and hat, have a great Saturday everybody


----------



## Trish (Oct 1, 2022)

Wren said:


> Lunch out today so white linen trousers, cream, black and white patterned top, white sandals, straw bag and hat, have a great Saturday everybody


Love linen trousers.  Have a nice lunch


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 1, 2022)

Trish said:


> Love linen trousers.  Have a nice lunch


I had a suit made in linen for an Aloha themed wedding. My tailor suggested that I had a linen/synthetic mix fabric. No, no, no, it must be linen.
How I wished that I had taken the tailor's advice. Thirty minutes wear and linen looks like you have slept in it. Shame really, it's a fabulous looking suit...............on the hanger.


----------



## timoc (Oct 1, 2022)

What are you wearing today?​
A tree outfit, but d'ya know what, it isn't much fun, everyone keeps treading on my roots.


----------



## Trish (Oct 1, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> I had a suit made in linen for an Aloha themed wedding. My tailor suggested that I had a linen/synthetic mix fabric. No, no, no, it must be linen.
> How I wished that I had taken the tailor's advice. Thirty minutes wear and linen looks like you have slept in it. Shame really, it's a fabulous looking suit...............on the hanger.


That is the thing with linen but, I have a starch spray which I use when ironing linen and it works well.  I use Dylon 2-in-1 starch spray  

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dylon-Spra...wicXNhIjoiMy40MCIsInFzcCI6IjMuMjgifQ==&sr=8-2


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2022)

Trish said:


> Hey @Gary O' - you lost your belly button


I'm thinkin' those cargo shorts were pulled over my love handles


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)

This morning wearing.. a Blue V Neck jumper.. and Black trousers... ..pink socks...


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 1, 2022)

wcwbf said:


> my first thought, too.  strange picture in my head.


I wouldn't have thought twice about saddles as I wore them constantly in high school.  Hasn't everyone heard of them?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 1, 2022)

Sitting here in the dark, I’m wearing my maroon shorts, a lighthouse tee and my tightly whiteys. No shoes or socks.


----------



## Trish (Oct 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I'm thinkin' those cargo shorts were pulled over my love handles


Yes, probably but perhaps best to check that your belly button hasn't slipped, I hate when that happens


----------



## Trish (Oct 1, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I wouldn't have thought twice about saddles as I wore them constantly in high school.  Hasn't everyone heard of them?



Maybe something lost in translation.  A saddle here would mean: (1) :  *a girthed usually padded and leather-covered seat for the rider of an animal (such as a horse)* (2) : a : a part of a driving harness comparable to a saddle that is used to keep the breeching in place. b : a seat to be straddled by the rider of a vehicle (such as a bicycle).

Interesting that there are other meanings of the word though.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 1, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I wouldn't have thought twice about saddles as I wore them constantly in high school.  Hasn't everyone heard of them?



These are my saddle shoes. Usually I have my shoes made, but the cordwainer, had a cancelled order, in my size.


The second pair are called Gibsons, they were very popular in the early fifties.
The third and fifth pair are Oxfords and Spectators. The fourth pair I have never found a name for.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2022)

Trish said:


> Yes, probably but perhaps best to check that your belly button hasn't slipped, I hate when that happens


At least my plumber's crack isn't on display
Actually, I don't have much of a rear end at all

Here's those love handles


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 1, 2022)

This is what inspired the fourth pair. 1920's film star Douglas Fairbanks Jnr. with Mary Pickford.
Look at his shoes.


----------



## Trish (Oct 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> At least my plumber's crack isn't on display
> Actually, I don't have much of a rear end at all
> 
> Here's those love handles
> ...


Plumber's crack?  Oh we call it a Builder's bum


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 1, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 242347
> These are my saddle shoes. Usually I have my shoes made, but the cordwainer, had a cancelled order, in my size.
> View attachment 242348View attachment 242349
> View attachment 242350View attachment 242351
> ...


I would have called that second pair, Spectators.  I have a pair of Spectator loafers.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 1, 2022)

Trish said:


> Maybe something lost in translation.  A saddle here would mean: (1) :  *a girthed usually padded and leather-covered seat for the rider of an animal (such as a horse)* (2) : a : a part of a driving harness comparable to a saddle that is used to keep the breeching in place. b : a seat to be straddled by the rider of a vehicle (such as a bicycle).
> 
> Interesting that there are other meanings of the word though.


Saddle shoes resembled a saddle on a horse.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 1, 2022)

Back in the fifties, this is what I wore. White Buck shoes. They were very popular with the guys. Notice the price.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 1, 2022)

It's early not even breakfast time yet my way, so wearing leggings and t-shirt, slippers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 1, 2022)

I'm wearing an olive green tee and black sweatpants with beige socks, hair pulled back in a ponytail.


----------



## Blessed (Oct 1, 2022)

Over sized blue sleep shirt, with light pink summer robe.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

Today, overalls and a sweatshirt.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 1, 2022)

A pair of worn camouflage leggings w/a faded black t-shirt that says 'ageing gracefully' on it.  It's tied in a knot on my side.
And, my hair in a ponytail.  Blk zories.

My work clothes.


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 1, 2022)

Today I am wearing the same clothes I wore yesterday.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> A pair of worn camouflage leggings w/a faded black t-shirt that says 'ageing gracefully' on it. It's tied in a knot on my side.
> And, my hair in a ponytail. Blk zories.


Picture please!


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Picture please!


I'm not allowed to take pictures on Saturdays


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 1, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> This morning my blue baggy trousers, with a turned up cuff, are topped off with a blue and white floral Hawaiian shirt, both of which my wife made for me. Colin Johnson made my blue and white correspondent shoes, my hat is a Biltmore and the two tone socks I buy from Rocket Originals.


50 years ago my then-boyfriend got a job weighing dyes at the Biltmore factory in Guelph, Ontario, Canada. 

They hired him because he was a high school graduate. They said non-graduates couldn't weigh properly. We were surprised by that.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 2, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> 50 years ago my then-boyfriend got a job weighing dyes at the Biltmore factory in Guelph, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> They hired him because he was a high school graduate. They said non-graduates couldn't weigh properly. We were surprised by that.


How we can reminisce such details from the past. I won't be wearing the Biltmore today. We are dining out for our Sunday lunch, for that we always like to put on the glad rags. At present I am undecided on the jacket, a suit maybe, but apart from my Zoot suit, they are all sombre. What I shall do is look through my blazers, once I have chosen the one I want, the rest, like shirt, tie, trousers, shoes and hat will match or contrast that blazer.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

Green Camo trousers... white vest top... and no shoes..


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 2, 2022)

Trish said:


> Hey @Gary O' - you lost your belly button


Yanno what happens when you lose your belly button? _*Your fanny falls off!*_


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 2, 2022)

Since I have a day off and since it's gonna be too windy and cold outside to play in the dirt, I think I'm gonna get all wild and crazy and choose something from the closet that's actually presentable to wear in polite society. I'll have to think on it for a little while.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Green Camo trousers... white vest top... and no shoes..


Did I show you the camo shirt that my wife made me?

To save you trying to enlarge it.

Can you see silhouettes of pin up girls?
The times I have heard, "Where did you get your shirt?"


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Yanno what happens when you lose your belly button? _*Your fanny falls off!*_


errrrm... ...you know what that word means in the UK.. ?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> errrrm... ...you know what that word means in the UK.. ?


Nope. Over here it means your butt end, your behind, your arse.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

it means your Vajayjay here...


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 2, 2022)

Gray lounging pants with a blue fleece heathered top.  White socks with marine blue Addidas logo and tan moccasins.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 2, 2022)

Black jeans, dark green long-sleeve t-shirt with a green and white plaid shirt over it, black sox.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2022)

Same shorts, clean tee shirt, clean undies and I just realized I have my tee shirt on inside out.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 2, 2022)

Another one of those "when you thought you'd heard it all" articles. This one about "how to style your favorite comfy sneakers." Style? Sneakers? Really?

Yanno what? I just realized that I don't even own a pair of sneakers. Nope. Looks like I got old enough that I only wear Keds except at work, where I have to wear ugly-azz non-slip shoes.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Another one of those "when you thought you'd heard it all" articles. This one about "how to style your favorite comfy sneakers." Style? Sneakers? Really?
> 
> *Yanno what? I just realized that I don't even own a pair of sneakers. Nope. Looks like I got old enough that I only wear Keds except at work, where I have to wear ugly-azz non-slip shoes.*


wanna borrow a pair of mine ?






.. these are just half of what I own


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 2, 2022)

@hollydolly Well, now I see how they could be "styled." Who knew?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm wearing a light blue mock turtleneck/gray pants&sweater


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 2, 2022)

The trouble with black jeans is that they pick up everything but men.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 2, 2022)

dark blue jeans, nice fitting navy blue sweater, earrings silver and off I go 
here it is breakfast time, so meeting up with friends.


----------



## Lara (Oct 2, 2022)

Charcoal black stretchy Capris (yoga pants), new white tennis shoes (Brooks Revel), 
and a black top with a mini-pattern of tiny turquoise flower buds on thin white leafy branches. 
No jewelry.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 2, 2022)

BVDs


----------



## Jules (Oct 2, 2022)

It was cool when I went to the store at 8:30 this morning so I wore jeans, t-shirt and a light jacket.  I should have changed to a skirt or dress this afternoon; the weather has been in the 70s.


----------



## Bella (Oct 2, 2022)

It's been rainy and chilly all day. I didn't have to go anywhere so here I am in my long johns and a hoodie, wearing socks and my fleece lined suede slippers. I'm a fashion statement.


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 2, 2022)

I am still wearing the same clothes I have had on for the last three days and two nights. Have no fear, for this evening, I am planning a change.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 3, 2022)

it's evening, so pajama bottoms and a very nice top


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2022)

Maroon shorts, Caribbean Cruising tee and white socks with a big hole in the heel.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 5, 2022)

morning leggings and a warm sweater.


----------



## charry (Oct 5, 2022)

I have on blue jeggings and a pink and orange jumper 
and flip flop slippers


----------



## TheOtherRick (Oct 5, 2022)

Khakis, grey t-shirt, black socks, black air monarchs because someone may want me to go somewhere---right.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 5, 2022)

Jeans and a sweatshirt.  Loafers.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

This photo was taken back in March.. but today I'm wearing the same things.. except instead of the black ankle boots .. indoors I'm wearing my bright yellow  trainers..







...


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 5, 2022)

Black winter sweats, my favorite black "Stay Away Ranch" pull over shirt, and a lavender fleece vest. Just finished breakfast, and watching Colbert. Getting ready to change into the work clothes for the rest of the day.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 5, 2022)

Black leggings, black Nikes, long-sleeved retro-daisy patterned top.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 5, 2022)

The latest fashion!


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 5, 2022)

I am still in my pajamas and robe.  Did not feel like getting dressed today.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2022)

Black Pants a Pink long sleeve sweater top and slippers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2022)

Black tee, black pants, grey and green socks.  And shhhhh!   blue and beige undies!   LOL


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2022)

Same maroon shorts, Oneida Lake tee and barefoot. Tidy FTL undies.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> The latest fashion!View attachment 243069


OMG.. get back to bed ... ...seriously.. here you are a day after knee surgery taking selfies.. ha!! What a Hero...


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 5, 2022)

Today I wore a formal brown, chalk stripe suit. It's made to measure and is a style that was popular in the 1940's. Three piece suits are quite rare these days, then again so is the brown fedora hat and cream & brown spectator shoes, but that's me.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 5, 2022)

Clothes!  Everyday I wear clothes! Today I wore a loose T-shirt and exercise trousers for an exercise class.  Don't wear shorts as most men do today.  I think they look like old boy scouts.  Saddest sight I saw last winter was this old "boy scout" in shorts cleaning snow.  It was more than -20 C and it was 5 AM.  Glad to say I don't live there anymore.  Maybe he was a "Nutter" case?


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 5, 2022)

Since it's evening, and I've had my dinner and shower, I am in my usual evening attire of tee shirt and lounging pants.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2022)

Black sweatpants, blue blouse.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 6, 2022)

green turtleneck/gray capri pants& gray knee socks


----------



## Pinky (Oct 6, 2022)

Black v-neck tee-shirt dress. Bright pink UGG slippers.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 6, 2022)

Changed my maroon shorts for gray ones. Got my old fart tee shirt on and finally threw out my holy socks. May they Rest In Peace.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 6, 2022)

Green ankle slacks and yellow tee shirt.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 6, 2022)

black slacks and turquoise sweater.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2022)

Crimson long sleeve blouse  with tiny black flower pattern... dark blue jeans.. my indoor yellow trainers


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 6, 2022)

A dark green blazer with subtle stripes, green fedora hat, spearpoint collared shirt, green and black patterned tie, wide bottomed grey trousers, green and grey spectator shoes and green and grey Argyle socks.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 6, 2022)

A Star Wars Rebel Alliance T-Shirt and Cragghoppers outdoor trousers.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2022)

Fuschia  leggings, black tee shirt with “redheads are mean” written on it. Truth in advertising!


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 6, 2022)

365 days of the year:   jeans (blue or black), t shirt (red or grey, long or short sleeve), walking shoes - start the day with a 1.5+ mile walk.    I don't have to think about "what to wear today!!"


----------



## Della (Oct 6, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> black slacks and turquoise sweater.


That's me whenever I leave the house, black slacks and a jewel toned sweater, black shoes, jacket and purse. 

However.

I don't leave the house much anymore so my standard, daily  wear has gone from T-shirt and jeans, down to  the more comfy T-shirt and sweat bottoms, down to the even comfier, T-shirt and pajama bottoms.

Today I'm wearing my favorite set: Fuschia T-shirt and aqua/fuschia print pajama bottoms that I bought for $3 at Family Dollar.  My son tells me the cartoon character on them is someone named Stich.

Oh, and white socks.  I never wear shoes in the house.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 6, 2022)

Started out with a long sleeved blue T-shirt and grey sweatpants, and sneakers.  By noon it was hot so I changed into shorts and a tank top


----------



## wcwbf (Oct 6, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Mine are… very lightweight and comfortable


are they CHEAP INEXPENSIVE?  where do you by them?  do they make them with long sleeves?


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 7, 2022)

Just got up, so still in pjs having coffee.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

This morning I am all dressed nicely..I've got company coming in a few minutes .. I have a black top  and Black cardigan on... blue jeans.. and brown suede high heel boots... silver jewellery.. hair all done..


----------



## Pappy (Oct 7, 2022)

Same as yesterday with updated underwear. Geez, I live an exciting life.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 7, 2022)

In pj’s right now coz I’m still having my morning coffee. Green/gray camo jogger type pants and gray waffle weave long sleeved top.. black fluffy slippers. 

Not working today so I won’t wear my workout stuff. I have a couple errands to run, so I’ll wear jeans, ankle boots, and a lightweight long sleeved top, probably the  floral one with floral fall colors, and  an orange jacket.  I have a long sparkly necklace and matching earrings that I wear with that top.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 7, 2022)

wcwbf said:


> are they CHEAP INEXPENSIVE?  where do you by them?  do they make them with long sleeves?


No they are not inexpensive, but then I was buying for work.   I got them at a uniform shop in town.  Mine are shortsleeved but roomy enough you can wear a long sleeved t-shirt underneath


----------



## Jamala (Oct 7, 2022)

Just had a beautiful shower, sitting all warm and snugly in a fluffy white bathrobe and wearing my cute pink rabbit slippers


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 7, 2022)

Black jeans, black socks, black Easy Spirit mules with white soles, purple V-neck long sleeve tee. no jewelry.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2022)

Gray leggings, pink tee-shirt, pink hoodie, and white/silver Nike's .. getting ready to go out.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 7, 2022)

I will be wearing this on my morning walk. Oh, that is tea in my flask.


----------



## Bella (Oct 7, 2022)

Today I'm wearing blue jeans and my "Speak The Truth" T-shirt.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 8, 2022)

Today I chose my houndstooth checkered pattern blazer. Houndstooth, sometimes called Dogtooth is something of a misnomer so I thought that I would show you an example:

My goodness me how times have changed. This example Google found, on a forum probably for the younger set, judging by the remarks like: "That is so cool." Cool? If I had turned up for work at that young fellow's age, looking like he does, I would have been sent home. 

I guess it's only fair to show you my houndstooth blazer, so that if Google should send the young fellow this way he can uplift me for a round of mocking on his forum.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 8, 2022)

Socks, shorts and my Norwich, NY tee.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 8, 2022)

blue stretch pants w pink turtleneck


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

Brown trousers.. and a baby blue  long sleeved jumper...


----------



## charry (Oct 8, 2022)

dark navy jeans and a mauve blue and green top ....and back to flip flops as its roasting outside at 19


----------



## charry (Oct 8, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Today I chose my houndstooth checkered pattern blazer. Houndstooth, sometimes called Dogtooth is something of a misnomer so I thought that I would show you an example:
> View attachment 243572
> My goodness me how times have changed. This example Google found, on a forum probably for the younger set, judging by the remarks like: "That is so cool." Cool? If I had turned up for work at that young fellow's age, looking like he does, I would have been sent home.
> 
> ...





i love dog tooth, and prince of wales check, 
i still have a suit , trousers and a skirt 
i will match them with black or grey cashmere jumpers when it gets colder


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 8, 2022)

black slacks, lavender blouse, silver earring, dressed to the hilt, and off I go to dinner


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 9, 2022)

wearing a smile, green leggings, green sweater and green earrings. lol
Slippers are pink ..


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2022)

Red jeans, white top with a ferocious female black cat in camo, carrying a rather large weapon. Caption, “mess with the best, die like the rest!” Cat has red tipped claws! Oh yeah! Lol.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 9, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Red jeans, white top with a ferocious female black cat in camo, carrying a rather large weapon. Caption, “mess with the best, die like the rest!” Cat has red tipped claws! Oh yeah! Lol.


I love black cat tops, I have four


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2022)

Black leggings and black long-sleeved v-neck top.
I look like a ninja.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 9, 2022)

Its another warm-dry day in the Pacific NorthWET (actually Sept and Oct have not been wet at all). I am arrayed in black shorts, a blue-gray (grey for my British friends) Carhartt T-shirt and a pair of slides.  Drinks and a cigar on the patio are the plan of the day.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 9, 2022)

Llynn said:


> Its another warm-dry day in the Pacific NorthWET (actually Sept and Oct have not been wet at all). I am arrayed in black shorts, a blue-gray (grey for my British friends) Carhartt T-shirt and a pair of slides.  Drinks and a cigar on the patio are the plan of the day.


I am a fellow Pacific NW neighbor. ..you've got me thinking about cigars LOL.


----------



## Wren (Oct 9, 2022)

Black leggings and flip flops, tan and black zebra print tie side top


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 9, 2022)

..


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 9, 2022)

Casual Sunday. Bespoke Aloha shirt, blue baggy trousers and a pair of correspondence shoes. I wore blue and white Argyle socks and a straw hat with a royal blue hatband.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 9, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 243790View attachment 243791View attachment 243792
> Casual Sunday. Bespoke Aloha shirt, blue baggy trousers and a pair of correspondence shoes. I wore blue and white Argyle socks and a straw hat with a royal blue hatband.


Your outfit looks classy, love those colors too and the shoes.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 9, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> Your outfit looks classy, love those colors too and the shoes.



Thank you, here you can see the ensemble.
My talented wife made the shirt and trousers.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 9, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 243797
> Thank you, here you can see the ensemble.
> My talented wife made the shirt and trousers.


Your wife has lovely taste ~


----------



## Pecos (Oct 9, 2022)

Jeans from the back of my closet and a blue striped rugby shirt.

Last week I took in several pairs of pants to have the waist taken in by 2 inches. In addition to radiation, my treatment for prostate cancer included the Doctor putting me on hormone shots for almost three years. Those shots took my testosterone down to zero and gave me all the symptoms of menopause including hot flashes, loss of muscle mass, and weight gain around the middle. After I got off those hormones, it took about six months before my testosterone came back to normal and the extra weight around the middle dropped completely off. I am back to a size 34 and the pants that had been let out to accommodate the extra tummy are being resized, except for the few in the back of the closet that escaped being let out. 

I don't know why it took me so long to get fed up with having to fold over the waist band on my pants. Now I am going to have pants that actually fit again.

(LOL, getting the muscle back is an entirely different matter as I will turn 80 in a few weeks.)


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 9, 2022)

Dark blue blazer with stripes, a light blue shirt with white cuffs and collar, that collar being a style known as penny round.
Blue chequered neck tie. Light blue trousers and a pair of two tone spectator shoes all topped of with a navy blue fedora hat.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 10, 2022)

NOT wearing scrubs today 

Going into the office to turn in badge, keys and electronics (bye-bye on-call phone!) in a soft, long-sleeved tan v- neck tee with teal straight-leg pants


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 10, 2022)

black leggings, lightweight tan sweater, and my walking shoes that are red.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 10, 2022)

a looooong bedtime t-shirt that is red. Goodnite.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 10, 2022)

I wear gym clothes almost every day because my time at the gym is central to my visits to grocery stores, walking by the lake, etc.  I live in a pretty casual neighborhood.  The two days that my hubby is off work I wear nice shorts and a button-down shirt to go to lunch.  That is "dressing up" since retirement.

I wore suits or sport coats, dress shirts and ties when I was working, going into the office and attending conferences.  I actually used to enjoy dressing up, but those days are behind me.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 10, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I wear gym clothes almost every day because my time at the gym is central to my visits to grocery stores, walking by the lake, etc.  I live in a pretty casual neighborhood.  The two days that my hubby is off work I wear nice shorts and a button-down shirt to go to lunch.  That is "dressing up" since retirement.
> 
> I wore suits or sport coats, dress shirts and ties when I was working, going into the office and attending conferences.  I actually used to enjoy dressing up, but those days are behind me.


dseag2,  gym clothes are so comfortable aren't they, my gym close to me too.  You and hubby dress up on his off work, it is nice
to do it up now and then   The days of suits and sports coats etc, yeah me too back then, in the business days, they are behind me too.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 11, 2022)

am I the only one wearing anything today?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2022)

Scarlet tee-shirt dress with 2 front pockets. Comfortable. I have a gray one, and a khaki one as well.


----------



## Blessed (Oct 11, 2022)

Yes, I have finally put on clothes, stone color capris, shirt of peach, stone and black.  Going to the store later.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm now wearing a cut off long sleeve thermal/long john shirt of my deceased father.  It was an xx-large, so I had to make some minor alterations.  Cut it off above my knees.  And, slippers.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 11, 2022)

a long cotton pajama shirt and slippers, to bed early lol.


----------



## Bella (Oct 11, 2022)

All day I've worn a big smile on my face!  And clothes, I also wore clothes.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 11, 2022)

Black tuxedo, white silk vest, top hat, and an ivory, lion head cane. Naw, black sweats, and a truly ragged flannel work shirt.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm wearing mock light blue turtleneck/light brown capri pants with light blue knee socks


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 23, 2022)

A camouflage shirt with khaki trousers.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 23, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 246191
> A camouflage shirt with khaki trousers.


YOU are looking wonderful in this outfit, well done


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 23, 2022)

blue leggings, grey and blue cotton long sleeved pull over top.
Pink slippers, still early and almost breakfast time.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2022)

I have a few of these that I often wear at home.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 23, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> YOU are looking wonderful in this outfit, well done


What a lovely compliment, thank you.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 23, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 246206
> 
> I have a few of these that I often wear at home.


*it looks comfy and light weight, I like it *


----------



## carouselsilver (Oct 23, 2022)

A housecoat and non-skid slipper socks.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 25, 2022)

This blazer is of early 1950's vintage. It was on a trader' stall at some event that we were at. 
How it goes well my baggy trousers, vintage shirt, fedora hat and spectator shoes.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 25, 2022)

Classy cufflinks, too, @horseless carriage.

I'm wearing gardening grubbies...and old pair of too-big jeans and a sweatshirt that says "Careful, or you'll end up in my novel."


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 25, 2022)

Red flannel pj bottoms and a black sweatshirt.
I finally got cold last evening and added the flannels and another blanket on my bed.

Haven't touched the heater yet though.  It's 70* indoors.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 26, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Classy cufflinks, too, @horseless carriage.
> 
> I'm wearing gardening grubbies...and old pair of too-big jeans and a sweatshirt that says "Careful, or you'll end up in my novel."


Thank you, kind of you say so.  A young fellow at work noticed that I wear cufflinks and a tie pin, I didn't tell him that the shirt collar has metal stiffeners but I did say that accoutrements do make a difference. "Accoutre-what?" he replied. "never mind," I said, knowing that he would probably make some mocking remark if I explained.

Today, with the weather so changeable, I wore a pinstripe blazer, a shirt with a spearpoint collar, red patterned tie, silver fedora hat, similar coloured trousers and grey and white spectator shoes. I also took a raincoat, just in case.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 26, 2022)

A pair of jeans, and a St. John's University sweatshirt with hood, and bedroom slippers.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2022)

Red shorts, I’d rather be cruising tee shirt and a pair of white ankle socks, one has a huge hole in the heel. They will be discarded after today.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2022)

It is five in the morning, I am wearing pink silk Chinese style pajamas and thick fuzzy pink socks.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 28, 2022)

black dress pants with a casual red sweater, gold earrings and black flat shoes.
Off I go now


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

Baggy grey and black gauze pants, 3 quarter sleeve T, and my beloved denim shirt.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)

I am wearing a red sweatshirt and a pair of gray sweatpants that has lost the elasticity in the waist band and every once in awhile they fall down to my ankles!


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 28, 2022)

My dental appointment was cancelled today.
Well at least I managed not to dribble down 
my blazer.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 28, 2022)

Red Tee shirt with Paris across the chest and light washed jeans.  Silver Sperry slipons.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 28, 2022)

Black shop sweat pants, blue long sleeve T, an old black pullover fleece with a lot of welding holes burnt in it, and my black Herman Survivor work boots. Very New York Bowery Stylish.


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Black Skirt, red top, and black wedge heels.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 28, 2022)

Pair of medium wash denim jeggings, and a pullover jersey t-shirt with Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland logo on front.  Grey cotton with black raglan sleeves, 3 quarter length.  My comfy look today.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 28, 2022)

My camo legging indoor/outdoor work pants, a black thermal w/a blk sweatshirt on top.
2 pair of socks (thin) and my old gray fake ugg boots.

I brought in some firewood...built a fire and now my house is all smoky.  Ugh.

***I did rec've my California gas card/multi use today.


----------



## timoc (Nov 28, 2022)

What are you wearing today?​
Well, it's not what I was wearing, but what I was going to wear.

I thought about walking around Tesco's in Yogi Bear outfit this afternoon, but decided not to, because 7 blokes beat me to it this morning.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 28, 2022)

home this evening and in my Pj bottoms and holiday cotton top with candy canes, black slippers lol


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 29, 2022)

navy turtle neck/gray pants/ blue socks/ New Balance walking shoes


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2022)

Black shorts, lighthouse tee, white socks and a new pair of FTL.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 29, 2022)

Khakis, pink and cream sweater........and my beloved denim shirt.


----------



## charry (Nov 29, 2022)

Blue jeggings, pink and orange long line jumper, and blue slipper booties


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2022)

Black sweatpants, dark blue, black and white fleece tunic.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 29, 2022)

*Still dark out, red flannel pajamas with cats on them, blue fuzzy bedroom slippers, and a Noddy hat from my British friend.*


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 29, 2022)

Most men today leave the house without ever even thinking of putting on a hat. In the summer months, of course, you may see a baseball cap or two to shield the wearer’s eyes from the sun, at least when it’s worn in the traditional orientation. Or you may see various types of woolly hats in the winter just to keep the wearer’s head warm, but these more utilitarian types of hats. My hat(s) often get a comment and not a negative one either. Today's hat.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 29, 2022)

Same as most every day this time of  year, sweat pants and a heavy long sleeve shirt.  Today's colors are dark gray pants and green shirt...


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 30, 2022)

thermal lined leggings, black sweater with hooted sweatshirt, silver earrings
black snow boots. Off I go now...


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Dec 8, 2022)

I am wearing red leggings and a warm fuzzy black pajama sweatshirt with a pic of Santa on it LOL


----------



## Annika (Dec 8, 2022)

Pink PJ Pants and a White Hoodie.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 8, 2022)

Just back from a dinner event, black slick slacks, black boots with laces,  long sleeved white collared blouse, with dark tangerine suede zip up blazer.  It felt good to dress up a bit.  Dinner was delicious!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Dec 8, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Just back from a dinner event, black slick slacks, black boots with laces,  long sleeved white collared blouse, with dark tangerine suede zip up blazer.  It felt good to dress up a bit.  Dinner was delicious!


bet you looked fabulous too!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Dec 8, 2022)

Annika said:


> Pink PJ Pants and a White Hoodie.


I need a pair of pink pj pants too


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 9, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> bet you looked fabulous too!


I bet she did too, dress for dinner? Is there any other way?


----------



## Wren (Dec 9, 2022)

I’m working this morning so, Olive Green baggy sweater with a rust and black scarf, denim jeggings, and calf length black suede boots

Have a good day all, whatever you’re wearing !


----------



## timoc (Dec 9, 2022)

What are you wearing today? just a fun thread.​
A leotard and a deep sea diver's helmet.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 9, 2022)

Wren said:


> I’m working this morning so, Olive Green baggy sweater with a rust and black scarf, denim jeggings, and calf length black suede boots
> 
> Have a good day all, whatever you’re wearing !


Got to love green. These shoes are called: "Oxfords," they are replacements as the original pair had what's known as leather peel. Being hand made, I have had to wait quite a while for them. Still a kid when it comes to something new, I just have to wear them. So, I'm not quite Robin Hood in Lincoln Green.................


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 9, 2022)

timoc said:


> What are you wearing today? just a fun thread.​
> A leotard and a deep sea diver's helmet.


Photos. photos, you kinky old devil!


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 9, 2022)

timoc said:


> What are you wearing today? just a fun thread.​
> A leotard and a deep sea diver's helmet.


Pictures please 

Well, may be not.....


----------



## Maywalk (Dec 9, 2022)

A  SMILE.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Dec 10, 2022)

working my job today, so dressed casual and comfortable...


----------



## Pepper (Dec 10, 2022)

Wearing my old very comfortable sneakers with a hole near left pinky toe.  I camouflage it by wearing grey socks the same color as the sneaker.  Works for me.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Dec 15, 2022)

green and red Holiday outfit, sort of jolly looking, off to a work get together.
Look festive I guess is what matters for this event lol


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2022)

Since I didn't have any plans today I have been lounging around all day in my PJs. These look just like mine.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 15, 2022)

Today I had on my blk levis, grey thermal and a blk puffer jacket.  
I was looking for a festive type of blouse or t-shirt.  I went to Target cause they usually have some.  But nope, out of luck.

I did find a blk v neck sweater that I bought though.  And, a red sweatshirt w/stars on it.
I just glad they both fit.  This low T3 has got me gaining weight, and I'm not happy about that.

Still can't find that red scarf I'm in search of...


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 1, 2023)

I am wearing my comfy Christmas PJ's as it is 8 am almost in the morning.
They are red


----------



## caroln (Jan 1, 2023)

Still in my jammies.  It's 11:30 am.  Better get dressed I guess.  It's almost time for lunch!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2023)

Maroon shorts, blue tee, white socks, BVDs and a content expression. Oh, glasses, hearing aids and a smarter then me watch.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 1, 2023)

LSU sweatshirt, sweat pants, and tennis shoes...

My usual winter dress, more or less.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 1, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> LSU sweatshirt, sweat pants, and tennis shoes...
> 
> My usual winter dress, more or less.
> View attachment 260042


Handsome as always!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 1, 2023)

*Emerald green silk pajamas with a  peacock print. Warm slippers with fuzzy liners. My signature scent. *


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2023)

Shalimar said:


> *Emerald green silk pajamas with a  peacock print. Warm slippers with fuzzy liners. My signature scent. *


What's your signature scent?


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)

Pepper said:


> What's your signature scent?


Let me guess-  it's Shalimar?


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 1, 2023)

Pj's all day!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 6, 2023)

black leggings and my red turtleneck sweater and an apron...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 6, 2023)

Jeans and long sleave shirt today. Jeans and long sleave shirt yesterday. Tomorrow it will be jeans and long sleave shirt. In a few months it will be shorts and polo shirt pretty much everyday.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2023)

Black leggings and long sleeved tunic with with daisies on black background.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2023)

Grey shorts, I’d rather be cruising tee, white socks and tightly, whitey BVDs.


----------



## oldaunt (Jan 7, 2023)

Heehee, black bellbottom jeans with a Pink Floyd tee Dark Side of the Moon album, and white high top sneakers.  Gold sweater handy if I feel a chill.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 7, 2023)

nothing..


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 7, 2023)

*Same things I've worn all week. Sure cuts down on the laundry! *


----------



## Bella (Jan 7, 2023)

A set of thermal underwear, a hoodie, wool socks, and fleece-lined suede slipper. Yes, I'm a fashion statement.*




*


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 7, 2023)

They have gotten used to seeing me at the supermarket.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 7, 2023)

Jeans and a t-shirt. I guess it's a dress up day compared to my typical business casual for work from home. Which is jammie bottoms, comfy socks, and a t-shirt.


----------



## Jamala (Jan 7, 2023)

I am wearing a blue bikini...heading out for a swim!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2023)

Cherry red soft pajamas.


----------



## 1955 (Jan 7, 2023)

I'm in the Ozarks, it's camo, camo, camo...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 7, 2023)

It's Sunday here so I went to church wearing white slacks, a pink floral light blouse with a pink cami underneath and white Mary Janes on my feet. Very comfortable outfit.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Monday at 6:41 PM)

black night sweater and leggings and slippers, and have on my apron again...


----------



## Jamala (Monday at 6:59 PM)

I'm wearing an apron over a pair of shorts and a T shirt. I am making scones and a walnut cake for a girls pow wow. I hope they like their Christmas presents!


----------



## dobielvr (Monday at 7:10 PM)

I've got my apron on too....over my pajamas, while eating dinner.
It's seems to be a habit now.


----------



## Pinky (Monday at 7:18 PM)

Blue nightie and fluffy pink slippers.


----------



## MrPants (Monday at 7:46 PM)

Jamala said:


> I am wearing a blue bikini...heading out for a swim!


Brrrrr ...........


----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 7:55 PM)

A long red and black cotton nightgown.  It's so comfortable!


----------



## Jamala (Monday at 8:02 PM)

MrPants said:


> Brrrrr ...........
> View attachment 261545


LOL...it's much warmer than that, I assure you!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Tuesday at 5:25 AM)

Orange long-sleeved tee, turquoise knitted scarf and brown pants; topped off with a light brown wool cropped jacket.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Tuesday at 4:34 PM)

wearing my apron~


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Thursday at 6:52 PM)

comfy soft and satin pj's


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Today at 1:12 PM)

Umm...clothes...does that count??


----------



## Jamala (Today at 4:37 PM)

Wearing my silky white PJs with tiny hearts...so comfy!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Today at 6:06 PM)

oh what a long day, same as yesterday, I am in my silky reds with white hearts LOL


----------

